# 17 inch wheel on 335i coupe Sport Package? (tire rack question)



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

This might sound strange but I am thinking of getting 17 inchers for my upcoming 335i coupe with sports package. I got the sports package for the sport seats... ok flame on if you feel like it...

Anyway, is there any problem with the fit if I want to put 17 inchers on a Sport package? I've gone to the tire-rack website and it does not allow me to get 17 inch rims if I pick a 2008 335i coupe with sport package. Are the brakes bigger on the sports package?

I thought the only difference between a 335i coupe and 335i coupe sport package is only the seats and the bigger 18 inch rims.

18 inchers, thin side walls on 35 profile tires doesn't seem to jive well with 101 around the bay area. :thumbdwn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Very few 17" wheels will fit over the 335i brakes. I only have a handful that will clear. The site isn't setup to minus size, so in order to 'trick' the site into showing you those 17" wheels we carry that fit, just enter the base model 335i (same brake clearance as the sport).

Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Aha!... they do fit..... Rial looks good... thank you!


----------

